# Fiat Doblo Engine Trouble



## Mark A (20 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone 

We've had our 57 reg Doblo 1.3 diesel for about 6 months now and it's been fine until last night. I was driving at around 55 mph in 4th gear then felt a slight jolt and a big drop in power. It wouldn't rev past 3000, even in 2nd and 3rd and struggled to to 40mph. The engine management light came on then as well. 

Strangely it improved by the time I got home, but the engine management light didn't go out. I drove it again this morning to test it and its running fine, but the light is still on. 

I've done a quick google search and some people say its the turbo, while others say the injectors (hope it isn't - our Fiat Scudo was plagued by faults with the common rail, costing about £1400 in total over 2 years) 

Any ideas what it could be, and what to do about it? 

Thanks, 
Mark 

PS. FIAT = *F*ix*I*t*A*gain*T*omorrow - I'm very aware of that!


----------



## barkwindjammer (20 Sep 2011)

common rail is my guess  
ouch


----------



## myturn (20 Sep 2011)

It could be anything to do with the engine management system, you really need to get the fault code read with a code reader.

Most cars use the standard OBD II codes these days so anyone with a code reader can do it.

They are not expensive and mine paid for itself the first time I used it by diagnosing a fault on my wife's car that the main dealer had failed to diagnose correctly and had replaced the wrong part. We claimed back the cost of this erroneous "fix" (but kept the part) and I replaced the correct part myself at a fraction of the cost. It was just the crank position sensor, not the MAF which is what they had replaced. :roll:


----------



## Mark A (20 Sep 2011)

barkwindjammer":23ur09om said:


> common rails my guess


 pineapple. I hope it isn't the injection and just some minor fault with the engine management


----------



## 9fingers (20 Sep 2011)

Some diesels suffer from faults with the exhaust gas recirculation valve. Basically these can stick open and too much exhaust is fed into the air intake. The valve is meant to be closed during starting and tickover and allowed to open once the engine is hot and running well.
One of the many cludges on a modern diesel in the name of emission control :roll: 

Bob


----------



## tomatwark (20 Sep 2011)

It could be the rev limiter.

The Doblo van at the company I used to work for did this and after a lot of messing around the dealer found this was the prob, it was one of the first ones made so was a new fault to them, but I would guess but it is well known about now.

My father in law had the same problem on his Fiat Multipla and he got the part for about £ 20 and fitted it himself.

Hope this helps 

Tom


----------



## mailee (20 Sep 2011)

Aren't electronics brilliant? :roll: Much better in the old days before electronics met cars. :evil:


----------



## Dodge (20 Sep 2011)

Well my trusty old Fiat Ducato van is about to die! - Electrics are failing, body falling apart but it has done me well over the last ten years.

Time to start looking for a new van me thinks


----------



## Mark A (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I'll take the van to our local garage tomorrow. I've just went out in the van and when I set off the engine management light was off, and only came on when I went over about 3000 rpm. It stayed on till I turned the engine off at B&Q. 

Driving home was fun not reving past 2500 to be on the safe side - had to coast around roundabouts then try to accelerate in 3rd. I think there is still a tailback on the A484! 

Mark 

PS - I know why Norm stopped making any more New Yankee Workshop episodes..... he's working in B&Q in Parc Trostre, Llanelli :norm: I did a triple-take then considered asking for an autograph!


----------



## 9fingers (20 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":171wlv4q said:


> PS - I know why Norm stopped making any more New Yankee Workshop episodes..... he's working in B&Q in Parc Trostre, Llanelli :norm: I did a triple-take then considered asking for an autograph!



All very well making these claims Mark! We need photos of our hero :lol: 

Bob


----------



## andypo (20 Sep 2011)

If you have an Exhaust Gas Resurculating valve fitted (EGR) I bet you a dollar its that playing up just needs a clean. Messy job but easily done. When your engine management light comes on the car goes in to limp home mode ie cant rev past 300 revs so as to avoid damaging engine.


----------



## Mark A (20 Sep 2011)

andypo":1xzv6boi said:


> If you have an Exhaust Gas Resurculating valve fitted (EGR) I bet you a dollar its that playing up just needs a clean. Messy job but easily done. When your engine management light comes on the car goes in to limp home mode ie cant rev past 300 revs so as to avoid damaging engine.


 That makes sense. I'll read about it now 



9fingers":1xzv6boi said:


> mark aspin":1xzv6boi said:
> 
> 
> > PS - I know why Norm stopped making any more New Yankee Workshop episodes..... he's working in B&Q in Parc Trostre, Llanelli :norm: I did a triple-take then considered asking for an autograph!
> ...


 Alright. I'll try to secretly take a photo the next time I'm there. You'll see...


----------



## 9fingers (20 Sep 2011)

I was following a similar train of thought earlier Andy but as the van appears drivable up to 2000-3000 rpm This is well outside limp home type performance.

I have a 54 plate Cmax and many of those suffered with EGR valve jamming and Ford initially offered modified software that exercised the valve a few times as the engine was switched off to try and stop it jamming. Eventually they fitted newly designed valves under warranty but only to those vehicles that had a proven problem. I tried to get mine to exhibit the problem to get one of the new valves but failed. Fortunately, although well out of warranty, the valve is still working well. Good job as it is a complete ba8tard to get to - totally out of sight -only located by feel.

Bob


----------



## knappers (20 Sep 2011)

And it's the fact that it's a ba8tard to get to that means they weren't in a hurry to perform the replacement on all cars. I thought my s-max diesel had a sticky egr valve, as when hot sometimes it wouldnt start until the egr tube was clonked with a hammer. However, I now think it's a sticking throttle butterfly valve - the plastic butterfly expands when it gets hot, and sticks open. Clonking the throttle body frees it and away you go. (sometimes the clink on the erg tube used to free it too).

Si


----------



## 9fingers (20 Sep 2011)

What surprised me was that the Ford Duratorque engine was a joint development with Peugeot Citroen but none of French cars seemed to have similar problems with their version of the engines.
When the problems were common, I learned where the valve was and how/where to hit and carried a suitable piece of wood but thankfully I have never experienced the problem. I even tried unplugging the EGR connector which induced an EGR fault message, reconnecting it and taking it to the dealer but they were not fooled by that - bl00dy computers far too clever!

Bob


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Sep 2011)

Mark

You really need to get the car plugged in to find out what the fault codes are. Until then it's like shooting with a blindfold on.

Even if the garage say it's x, y or z - I wouldn't get anything done until the fault codes have been checked. If the Engine Management Light came on - it's certainly logged the cause of it in the ECU.

Might be worth finding out what the local dealer charges for plugging in the diagnostic equipment and giving you a printout of the fault codes. Might cost an hour's labour - but could save you a lot of headaches swapping parts in and out.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Mark A (22 Sep 2011)

Thanks everyone

The van is booked in at our local garage on Saturday to have the fault codes read. I'll let you all know what he says when I find out

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Mark A (24 Sep 2011)

UPDATE: 

We took the van to the garage this morning to have the fault codes read... it's either the turbo wastegate, or something wrong with the turbo itself causing it to overboost and limp-mode to kick in. 

Day and a half job they reckon to fix it as all of the bits are tangled up with the rest of the unnecessary electrical systems. 

I think I'll get myself a Morris Minor instead :lol:


----------



## tomatwark (24 Sep 2011)

Mark

Is it the local back street garage or the main Fiat dealer.

I had problem with my VW transporter earlier in the year and the local garage said it was a couple of days work to fix, but the VW garage said it was 3 hours and saved me a boat load of money.

If it is not the main dealer I would get a price just in case they are cheaper overall.

Some times they know things your local garage may not.

Tom


----------



## Dibs-h (24 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":13dl9lgd said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We took the van to the garage this morning to have the fault codes read... it's either the turbo wastegate, or something wrong with the turbo itself causing it to overboost and limp-mode to kick in.
> 
> ...



There may be a valve (electrical\vacuum) that controls the turbo - there certainly is on all VAG cars. If this starts to fail - then the car will go into limp mode and someone who isn't familiar with them would just suspect that there is an issue with either the turbo or its wastegate - when in reality it's a readily replaceable valve, with a few vaccum connections and a electrical multiplug.

Is the local garage a Fiat specialist or just general type place?

Do you know what the fault codes were?

Dibs


----------



## Mark A (24 Sep 2011)

Dibs-h":268lpb7s said:


> There may be a valve (electrical\vacuum) that controls the turbo - there certainly is on all VAG cars. If this starts to fail - then the car will go into limp mode and someone who isn't familiar with them would just suspect that there is an issue with either the turbo or its wastegate - when in reality it's a readily replaceable valve, with a few vaccum connections and a electrical multiplug.
> 
> Is the local garage a Fiat specialist or just general type place?
> 
> ...


 
The garage was just a local one and they didn't show us the fault codes so we'll take it to the local Fiat specialist next week for a second opinion. Its fine to drive, just not over 60mph :roll: 

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## drake200sx (16 Apr 2013)

mark aspin":28ubddka said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We've had our 57 reg Doblo 1.3 diesel for about 6 months now and it's been fine until last night. I was driving at around 55 mph in 4th gear then felt a slight jolt and a big drop in power. It wouldn't rev past 3000, even in 2nd and 3rd and struggled to to 40mph. The engine management light came on then as well.
> 
> ...




Hi My friend i had this problem yesterday exactly as you describe ! Did you fix this problem ? Maybe i will tell my mechanic about it !


----------



## Mark A (17 Apr 2013)

drake200sx":12a0gpb0 said:


> Hi My friend i had this problem yesterday exactly as you describe ! Did you fix this problem ? Maybe i will tell my mechanic about it !


Hello

Yes, it turned out to be the Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor after all. The mechanic who replaced the sensor (the part cost around £30 I believe) said the old one was clogged with soot and dirt, causing it to malfunction.

I hope you can fix the problem!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## drake200sx (17 Apr 2013)

Thanks for fast reply my friend i will tell him and let you know


----------



## drake200sx (17 Apr 2013)

Hi i just told him about that sensor and he told me that theres no way to get it for £30 ! he fixed it by reset something from the computer for free ! he told me that 99% your mechanic he did the same thing that he done because his cousin works in FIAT Factory and he told him what to do ! But i give him €20 anyway for a beer . Thanks agian my friend for the help


----------



## SammyQ (19 Apr 2013)

I've got a Fiat Multipla 1900cc diesel. I too had a dramatic loss of power/limp mode and some jumped up box shifter was only capable of reading the error code on his laptop and calmly telling me "new turbo mate, £1200 and the fitting".

Me ol' mate John, he of ChickenShack Engineering fame, the dirtiest, most asthmatic wrench monkey I've ever met, looked at me like I had two heads when I recounted this. He calmly brought out a dentist's mirror(!!) and with it, read the part number of the sensor in the depths of the engine; had it ordered and fitted 24 hours later. Cost? £28, including John swearing blue murder as an Italian designer bracket caught his knuckles. Give me a PROPER apprenticed mechanic anyday. 

Sam


----------

